

Ask HN: Entering the market place - eru

In a few months I will have finished my studies of math and gotten my Diplom.  (The German equivalent to a M.Sc, basically).  I am writing my thesis at a railroad company in Frankfurt, Germany, about optimization of schedules.<p>In a few years I will have to pay back government student loans.  Not a heavy burden - less than 10k Euros.<p>Now I am evaluating my options.  I have identified three: (a) Work on my own (startup, freelancer, consulting), (b) work for someone else, (c) pursue a PhD in math, economics or CS.<p>My fiancee will do a PhD in Basel, Switzerland, in Systems Biology.  So I place a premium on being in the general area.  There are also a few other universities with relevant programs that she could apply to, if those other areas were more convenient for me.<p>I lean toward aquiring some savings by joining a management consulting company for some time.  Afterwards I may do a PhD first or launch right into starting my own company.  I consider management consulting because the 'up-or-out' model common to the industry makes it psychologically easier not to get trapped in a day job for your entire live there.<p>Of course I would like to read your comments.  Perhaps you can also suggest an alternative I have overlooked or give some advise.  Or ask for more details.  You can email me, too.  You'll find the address in my profile.<p>Thanks!
======
shafqat
If you're in the area, you should drive down to Geneva and meet us (NewsCred).
We're always looking for smart/interesting folks...

~~~
eru
Thanks. I have a friend working in Geneva. So perhaps I can combine the
visits.

